# Getting My 921 tomorrow at 9AM!!



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

My local Dish retailer called and said they have my 921DVR and will be picking it up first thing in the morning!!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Frank, make sure you let us know what you think of it.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's very cool, Frank. Be sure to read at least the last page in my 921 review for information about the bug that you'll need to watch out for. It appears that the software release that was coming this week isn't going to happen now until after the 1st.


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

The owner of the company is going to bring it by this evening.....How cool is that!?!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Let us know how it goes, Frank! And make sure you have both tuners connected before you try a check switch, otherwise bad things happen.


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

Mark,
Did you use a quad, or just a splitter on a single coax going to the 921?


----------



## HookedOnTV (Nov 7, 2003)

Frank Z said:


> Mark,
> Did you use a quad, or just a splitter on a single coax going to the 921?


You can't split a satellite run. Each tuner has to have its' own run to either the LNB or a switch. Sometime next year they are suppose to have some device that will allow you to run two tuners on a single feed.


----------



## Markusian (Aug 12, 2003)

Frank Z said:


> The owner of the company is going to bring it by this evening.....How cool is that!?!


So, did you get it?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I use 2 ouputs from a DP34 switch to connect to my 921.


----------



## duihlein (Dec 25, 2003)

I currently have a Dish 500 with 2 Dishplayers. I plan to replace these units with a DVR921 and a DVR522. I know I will need a new switch and have been looking at getting a SW44. Will I need anything else (other than 2 more COAX runs)?

I'd like to get the parts ordered in advance so I have them ready when I need them.

Thanks for your help
Dave


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Markusian said:


> So, did you get it?


He's too busy playing with his new toy to bother with us 

Ken


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

Sorry it took me so long to answer, but I've been having some Telecom/isp problems here and internet acess is sporadic at best.

Yes I got it and it's GREAT!! I picked up a new quad LNB as well to simplify the hook up and have been trying to play around with it when i have time.....It's Christmas and Family Comes First!! I promise to provide details in the next day or 2, but I'm sure that Mark's review will continue to be the Gold Standard with regards to relevant information, I'll just stick to the oohhs and aahhhs!!


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Frank Z said:


> Sorry it took me so long to answer, but I've been having some Telecom/isp problems here and internet acess is sporadic at best.
> 
> Yes I got it and it's GREAT!! I picked up a new quad LNB as well to simplify the hook up and have been trying to play around with it when i have time.....It's Christmas and Family Comes First!! I promise to provide details in the next day or 2, but I'm sure that Mark's review will continue to be the Gold Standard with regards to relevant information, I'll just stick to the oohhs and aahhhs!!


please comment on your OTA issues especially the 8vsb tunre capability to lock in weaker stations & any comparison to any previous OTA tuner.


----------



## dbdsac (Nov 17, 2003)

How cool is this Frank...you have one...you know we are out here waiting to hear from you, Frank Z...come on... What's the word? Worth every dime...or not?


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

Have to cut and past posts at this time, ATT has been sporadic for the last 5 days!! As soon as I can stay online for more than 30 seconds at a time I'll post more details.


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

Well I hope this post actually shows up! My ISP has been having problems with my local access number, hence the delay in replying.

Yes I got it, and Yes it works very well indeed. I had to add a Quad LNB in order to connect both inputs on the 921. 1a & 2a on the LNB go to the 921, while 1b & 2b are connected to a SW21, and then to my "old" 6000.

Connection to my existing HT gear was also pretty much standard. Component video, S-video, Toslink, Analog RCA connections, and 1 telephone cable.
The initial software download went smoothly, no issues at all. 

Adding local channels was just as easy as adding them to the 6000. The only difference here is that the 921 does not show the signal strength in the banner when you change to a local station. My local ABC station (DTV only, no HD!) is the weakest of the 3 that I have available and it still looks good.

The installation and setup was pretty straight forward, and the manual is easy to follow. The tech writers did a good job, not a whole lot of technical mumbo jumbo to confuse simple minds, like mine!

As Mark Lamutt reported in his Beta Test Review, the video output can be a bit tricky. It cannot be set for each station individually, instead it is a global setting that will affect SD and HD channels. Setting the screen size to 16x9 in the Display options caused my picture to be, well rather unique. I had already set my TV (55" Mits. WS) up for Stretch mode, and the image was REEALLY Stretched! After re-setting the 921 to "4x3 #2" everything looked fine. 

Since this is my first experience with a PVR/DVR, I had to experiment with the ability to pause live TV, Damn that's COOL!! 

The On-Screen Guide is impressive, I like the fact the channel I was watching (SD or HD) was visible in the upper right corner of the screen and the program info for the highlighted channel was also displayed at the top of the screen.

With the Christmas taking center stage around here, I haven't had as much play time as I would like, but I really don't mind. I'm just glad I called my retailer when I did. I was told that I got 1 of 5 units and that there were a very limited number released nationwide. I don't know how true that is, but am thrilled to finally have one.......it's been a loooooong wait!! Is it worth the price? YES!! Being able to yank my VCR out of the rack and replace it with a high quality DVR that will record my favorite shows is wonderful. No more reprogramming the VCR every time the power goes out, no more running out of tape half way thru a show, about the only thing I'll miss is the flashing "12:00"!

I'd be remiss if I didn't take the time to thank Mark Lamutt for the excellent job he did in reporting his Beta Test results in his thread. I found his info to be extremely helpful before and after getting my unit. I was able to understand the basic operation of the 921 and it's features before I got my grubby mitts on it! Thanks Mark!!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You bet, Frank. I'm very glad to hear that your 921 is working well for you.

There are problems with the aspect ratios that still need to be addressed, and hopefully will be in the next software version that's scheduled to be released the week of the 5th. So, keep an eye out for that, and in the meantime, if you have questions or run into other problems, please post them in the 921 support forum under the headings of ASK DBSTALK or BUG REPORT.


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

Frank Z said:


> ... while 1b & 2b are connected to a SW21, and then to my "old" 6000.


If this is a Quad LNBF, you shouldn't need the SW21. The Quad has internal switches, so you just need to connect one of these outputs from the quad directly to the 6000.


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

Barry,
I'm sure you are correct, but everything was already hooked up that way to begin with (from previous 2 dish system & dual LNB) so I didn't make any other changes.


----------

